
Ask HN: What happens to your passwords in the case of your death? - l1am0
Using a password safe (KeepassXC) for all my password and my laptop being encrypted with both a quite long random passphrases I consider that a secure setup for my passwords.<p>Which brings me to the following problem: What should happen to them in case of my death or other circumstances where I am not able to provide the master passwords anymore?<p>What is your approach for your passwords in that situations as some of them might be of big interest to your relatives for certain services or to help you in certain situations.
======
pwg
Note, you entered "deaf" in the title, but meant "death". But reading just a
title with "deaf" in it provides an entirely different meaning.

Provided you have two or more relatives you can trust to not conspire while
you are alive, you can make use of this system to cover for the contingency:

Shamir's Secret Sharing
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamir%27s_Secret_Sharing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamir%27s_Secret_Sharing)

~~~
l1am0
Thank you for that note with death :D

Do you practice Shamir Secret Sharing with your relatives?

I think it might be too difficult for mine to use as I did not find a nice gui
or something for it.

~~~
pwg
> Do you practice Shamir Secret Sharing with your relatives?

No. But you asked if there was a possible system to allow such (implying that
you simply don't want to give one other your master password). I answered with
one system I know of.

> I think it might be too difficult for mine to use as I did not find a nice
> gui or something for it.

They don't need a GUI as long as they can be trained (or better, step by step
instructions on use provided to follow at such time as is necessary).

The wikipedia page I referenced, in the external links section, points to
three implementations. None appear to have GUI's, so that either means:

1) you put together a GUI wrapping one of these for them

2) you put together detailed instructions on how to use one of the three to
recover your access credentials when the time arrives.

------
dorusr
You could write your password on a piece of paper and give it to family that
you trust. When you pass away, and they inherit your computer they can use
that password to login to your keepass.

~~~
l1am0
Would you also give them a stick with the keepass db on?

